# Tail problems



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just to expand my knowledge if mice have had their tails bitten off either completely or in part do they also tend to do the same if they are bred?

I currently have several hoppers that have stumpy tails and normally I would not breed from them, just curious to know if it is inherited in anyway


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you mean the behavior of chewing the tails of babies? If so, I could see how that could be hereditary just like whisker chewing can be.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I've bred a short tailed girl who's mum bit all the tails off her litter when born. The mother was also in with another doe who gave birth around the same time and no tails were touched, so I assume as it was her first litter she went ott when cleaning them up. Anyway kept and bred from one and she has 2 litters and never touched a tail and its never happened again in the line.

But I'm sure there will be people who have had things like that passed on. Like I've had OCD scratching pop up after my first buck ended up one when her got older. Also won't keep a mouse who bites in case it passes on. So I'd say it's a risk it could pass on and pop up later on.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies.

I placed 2 does together when pups were about 14 days old second litter for both does and did it with others at the same time and only one tub has had the tails bitten off either completely or in part, so maybe it is as you say just ott with cleaning, due to separate the pups into separate sexes later today after cleaning tubs.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

if the tails were bitten off, obviously the bitten mice won't pass on short tails. however, as has been said, if you breed from the biter there is a chance it could be passed on. honestly i'd only be concerned if the mouse consistently bites tails, not if it only happens once in a while.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

so the babies wernt pinkies then, in that case i wouldnt think it was cleaning ott as at that age i would imagin it would take more force to bite the tails off compaired to newborns and the babies would be able to run away. The one i had did it fight after birth, same with a grass mouse doe at work. 
Id watch the doe's incase they are messed up in the head. I had a babie who from the age of 4-5 weeks started nipping tails then a few weeks after sat next to her sister and picked up her sisters tail and started eating it. Gave her to a freind to cull (this was befor i lurnt to do it) who kept her and had no problems so i had her back and she did it again so was culled.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Decided to cull the entire line incase it was hereditary. Maybe a bit harsh but would not want to pass it onto others or into any other lines when out crossing.


----------

